# Sous-titres XBMC Icefilms



## endavent (3 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

j'ai réussi à installer XBMC sur mon Apple TV 2. J'ai aussi réussi à installer le plugin Icefilms qui permet de lire des vidéos sur la TV qui proviennent de Megavideo.

Mais la plupart sont en anglais. Il paraît qu'il existe un plugin pour les sous-titres, mais je n'ai pas réussi à trouver où et comment le télécharger.

Si un expert passe par là ..... Merci par avance !


----------



## Rem64 (3 Septembre 2011)

Normalement il est inclus dans la xbmc mais il faut l'activer dans la liste des addons préinstallé.
Je détaillerai la manip plus tard si j'ai le temps


----------



## endavent (4 Septembre 2011)

Ce serait sympa car j'ai farfouillé partout dans XBMC j'ai bien trouvé les add-ons et j'ai essayé le "force refresh" en maintenant appuyée la touche Menu de la télécommande.

Elle m'a bien affiché des menus mais à aucun moment je n'ai vu de plug-in à télécharger pour afficher les sous-titres 

Merci par avance !


----------



## fpoil (4 Septembre 2011)

Dans le menu principal (skin par défaut Confluence), menu Add-ons>Obtenir des add-ons>XBMC.org Add-ons>Subtitles

Installer l'add-on.

Pour l'activer :

System>Skin>Addon scripts raccourcis>Video OSD>Activer les sous titres>Indiquer le chemin de l'addon sous titres


----------



## endavent (5 Septembre 2011)

Merci de ce retour. Je suis passé par le menu Add-ons mais peut-être pas depuis le menu principal.

J'essaie ce soir et je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## endavent (5 Septembre 2011)

Merci beaucoup ce n'était pas exactement les termes des menus mais j'ai trouvé grâce à vos indications et j'ai pu installer le plug-in


----------

